# new to goats....my pygmy goat pics



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

New to goats.  Thanks to everyone who takes the time to post on here! I've learned a lot!

Back in June I got a billy and a doe that were just weaned....then a couple days later got two more does that were bottle babies. They are all four suppose to be just pygmy. I can't believe how much fun they are and am hooked.  I've never seen anything so happy as a baby goat!!!

pic of the billy, Jax, the one with quite a bit of grey and the black doe, Gracie on the way home from getting them. Found out they were covered in lice and very wormy. They were pretty wild too. These two are just now acting like goats....they didn't jump on anything or play for the first month and half that I had them. :shrug: Now they go crazy playing!!! Gracie's hair coat is alot better now also, but just got that way. 









pic of Sage, the brown one and Tinker. Sage was three weeks old and Tink was two days old. 









The two bottle babies both refused every type of nipple I tried many many times until I tried a pritchard nipple. They took to it like they had been on a bottle for weeks. 









Teaching Jax a trade.  He wasn't wanting to tame down. So I am breaking him to lead and I get him out of his pen every morning and tie him up where I am going to be for awhile and it is working. We're building a broody hen her own place to raise chicks here.









Teaching Sage a trade.  I bought a small square baler that didn't work. We spent quite a few days working on it before we got it going and she never did get tired of exploring it...she was all over that thing everyday.

















































I have the billy seperated now and he and the girls are in temporary pens with temporary playgyms until I finish better pens with better playgyms for them all. 









random pics


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Very cute goats. It is funny how you have to keep getting them isn't it? 

Make sure you keep that buck away from the girls, they are to small to be bred, but they sure can get bred.

What did you do to get rid of the lice?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They're precious and what cuties! I'm glad they have such a great home!

As sweetgoats said, they can get pregnant at this age and aren't ready, so I'd separate the little boy until you get him wethered. If you're looking for a pet, neutering him is the way to go, because bucks will start to smell and become much harder to handle. There are very sweet bucks out there, but they are a handful, and boy do they stink (they spray themselves with their pee.)


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

"I've never seen anything as happy as a baby goat!"
How true! And your baby goats look very happy indeed.
I'd recommend getting your little guy wethered ASAP. You will LOVE how sweet and gentle a wether done young is. He will never stink and you will be able to put him back with his friends as soon as the deed is done to him.
Really adorable babies, congratulations!


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

aww... :thumbup:


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks, sweetgoats! Yep, I can't wait to get more and have my own babies out of these someday!

You bet, I have Jax seperated from the girls. He'll stay seperated until the girls are big and mature enough to have babies, which I can't for! I couldn't believe how young they can get bred when I first read that! For health reasons he never was with the bottle babies yet. 

I wasn't sure if how I treated for lice was frowned upon in the goat world, but I am glad to see on here you at one time treated them this way.....I dusted them with sevin. They had them very bad.....it wiped them out quick. 


Thanks, Woodhavenfarm! Yeah, like I said above...I couldn't believe they could get bred that young :shocked: I'm wanting to raise a few...at least one go-round for the experience. I just got out of raising, training, and hauling bucking bulls not too long ago, so I'm used to ornery.    I'm slowly building a beef cattle ranch now. It's progress is moving at a snails pace, so getting these goats sure have been fun and I am enjoying learning about them! I have cattle, horses, a mule, heeler dogs, rabbits, chickens, cats and just got a berkshire pig......and goats.  I am anxious to see how bad he gets to smelling.....mane and tail shampoo and conditioner baths????


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

My kids love standing on our propane tank!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:welcome: 

Aw they are very cute! I would have to disagree with them being full pygmies though. They look pretty refined and Jax has a "cou clair" coat pattern...that doesn't exist in the pygmy breed....he likely has something else in him. They may have some nigerian in them. But they all are very cute no matter what breed(s).


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

GTR said:


> Thanks, Woodhavenfarm! Yeah, like I said above...I couldn't believe they could get bred that young :shocked: I'm wanting to raise a few...at least one go-round for the experience. I just got out of raising, training, and hauling bucking bulls not too long ago, so I'm used to ornery.    I'm slowly building a beef cattle ranch now. It's progress is moving at a snails pace, so getting these goats sure have been fun and I am enjoying learning about them! I have cattle, horses, a mule, heeler dogs, rabbits, chickens, cats and just got a berkshire pig......and goats.  I am anxious to see how bad he gets to smelling.....mane and tail shampoo and conditioner baths????


I know, it's amazing isn't it? I just wanted to give you a heads up. The bucks we have met are all complete sweethearts, just stronger willed and an sometimes go nuts during rut. :laugh:

Good luck with your future kids! :leap:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

JMHO, if I were you I'd get a little wether for Jax to be with while he can't be with the girls. Goats get SO much out of personal contact with one another!
My pet wether, Pan, and my young buck, Sprite, are the BEST of friends and nearly inseperable. Even though Sprite is going through "rut" right now and is VERY focused on his girl, he still spends several hours a day just hanging out with Pan, and even when Sprite is all over Summer Pan is never far away .
Think about it?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome!!!

Adorable kids  

I'll agree that they likely have Nigerian in them...though pygmy's do come in a brown agouti pattern, your boy has a pattern similar to a Nigerian and Sage has a Dark Carmel Ptgmy pattern. Pygmies also have shorter, more upright ears.... they don't have that little flare in the middle like most Nigerians do.

I have a few Pygmy/Nigerian crosses here with Bootsie, Heidi, Angel and Teddy.


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

ooops...didn't mean to skip over these two...must of been posted while I was making my last post.



Zarafia said:


> "I've never seen anything as happy as a baby goat!"
> How true! And your baby goats look very happy indeed.
> I'd recommend getting your little guy wethered ASAP. You will LOVE how sweet and gentle a wether done young is. He will never stink and you will be able to put him back with his friends as soon as the deed is done to him.
> Really adorable babies, congratulations!


Thanks, Zarafia! I hope they are happy! I seen a couple youtube videos of baby pygmy goats playing before I got any and laughed, but seeing them everyday in person is one of the funniest things I've witnessed!!!

I hear ya on the wether part. I haven't ever been around a wether yet, but can imagine how much of a better pet they would be than a billy. I have to have my own group of babies running around at least once in life though.  I'm not going to get anything else done when that happens.  I'll respond to your other post in a minute.



Boergoat1234 said:


> aww... :thumbup:


Thank-you!


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

Tayet said:


> My kids love standing on our propane tank!


The first time I seen him up there, I couldn't imagine how he did it. Then I seen him do it. He has to have some momentum, but I can't believe he can climb up the side of that thing!



KW Farms said:


> :welcome:
> 
> Aw they are very cute! I would have to disagree with them being full pygmies though. They look pretty refined and Jax has a "cou clair" coat pattern...that doesn't exist in the pygmy breed....he likely has something else in him. They may have some nigerian in them. But they all are very cute no matter what breed(s).


Thanks! I bet you are right on them not being full pygmies then. I may have never seen a true pygmy in person yet???



Woodhavenfarm said:


> GTR said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Woodhavenfarm! Yeah, like I said above...I couldn't believe they could get bred that young :shocked: I'm wanting to raise a few...at least one go-round for the experience. I just got out of raising, training, and hauling bucking bulls not too long ago, so I'm used to ornery.    I'm slowly building a beef cattle ranch now. It's progress is moving at a snails pace, so getting these goats sure have been fun and I am enjoying learning about them! I have cattle, horses, a mule, heeler dogs, rabbits, chickens, cats and just got a berkshire pig......and goats.  I am anxious to see how bad he gets to smelling.....mane and tail shampoo and conditioner baths????
> ...


I appreciate it!!! Mine is crazy timid, but he is making small gains everyday at becoming more use to me. He follows me and runs up to me now, where he used to just run away all the time no matter what I was doing. Thanks for the good luck!.....going to be awhile.


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

Zarafia said:


> JMHO, if I were you I'd get a little wether for Jax to be with while he can't be with the girls. Goats get SO much out of personal contact with one another!
> My pet wether, Pan, and my young buck, Sprite, are the BEST of friends and nearly inseperable. Even though Sprite is going through "rut" right now and is VERY focused on his girl, he still spends several hours a day just hanging out with Pan, and even when Sprite is all over Summer Pan is never far away .
> Think about it?


I appreciate your posts! That's a neat story and I can see where that would be a good thing! I keep him where he can't touch the girls, but is real close to them.... but probably isn't the same. I wish I could just wait until I can keep a boy out of him and make it a wether for a companion, but that'll be quite awhile. I'll start searching for a wether prospect....I just seen a few neat ones on craigslist.



liz said:


> Welcome!!!
> 
> Adorable kids
> 
> ...


Thank-you! The place where I got Sage and Tinker had 10 or 15 does that all looked like the exact same goat body wise....none different....just a couple were brown, but mostly grey.....and they all looked almost identical to your Bootsie goat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable... :thumb:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

GTR said:


> I appreciate your posts! That's a neat story and I can see where that would be a good thing! I keep him where he can't touch the girls, but is real close to them.... but probably isn't the same. I wish I could just wait until I can keep a boy out of him and make it a wether for a companion, but that'll be quite awhile. I'll start searching for a wether prospect....I just seen a few neat ones on craigslist.


Great idea. He'll be much happier this way. :thumb: One spot of advice -- make sure it's from a disease free herd that tests for CL, CAE, and Johnes. Especially if you are going to breed them, you want to make sure they are healthy so that tragedy doesn't strike and spread through your herd, and so that you don't sell infected animals. :thumb:


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Adorable... :thumb:


Thanks!



Woodhavenfarm said:


> GTR said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate your posts! That's a neat story and I can see where that would be a good thing! I keep him where he can't touch the girls, but is real close to them.... but probably isn't the same. I wish I could just wait until I can keep a boy out of him and make it a wether for a companion, but that'll be quite awhile. I'll start searching for a wether prospect....I just seen a few neat ones on craigslist.
> ...


The search is on! I searched the color patterns of pygmies and nigerian dwarfs and see where on craigslist most anything small is just labeled pygmy in most cases, even though they are white, spotted, saddled, belted and wild colored.  Yeah, certainly wouldn't want any of those diseases that you spoke of to hit the herd....that would be a hard blow! Thanks!


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

bored...thought maybe I'd throw these on here. 2 months and 10,000 hand feedings later,  ..my buck ,Jax, has decided I'm alright and now won't leave "me" alone...lol....he did a all of a sudden complete change a couple evenings ago and has been like this since. (???)....makes me feel good! We have even entered a good ol' fashioned, time-honored tradtional beard growing contest between ourselves.  Again, thanks to all the good people on here!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...too cute!


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> Yay!


I'm headed to the Mini Mania section to post a thread....How do you get a goat to leave you alone?....just jokin! Yay is right!



KW Farms said:


> Aww...too cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable...


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> Adorable...


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

I came across these today. My bottle goats are weaned now, but I had to take them camping at a campground and lake with me while they still were on the bottle for a weekend....they weren't going to get their milk they needed while I was gone.....so I brought them with me.  I got a lot of stares and "WE LOVE YOUR GOATS" from people driving by.....lol.

























...and goats doing what goats do.


























































































ok...I'm done for awhile.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

So cute! Don't be done! Lets see more!

I love the last picture of your buck against your leg. SO CUTE!!


----------



## GTR (Aug 24, 2012)

DavyHollow said:


> So cute! Don't be done! Lets see more!
> 
> I love the last picture of your buck against your leg. SO CUTE!!


Thanks! Ok, I took a few tonight, I'll put some together and get them on here.  ...I'll throw one on right now.

Yeah, I can't believe how tame that buck is now!


----------

